# List of things to Sydney



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I read in old posts that few of the members were carrying spices for the first month... So is it a good idea? 
I am planning to carry the packed company packs.
Does the mention of nutrition facts is necessary? Also is it necessary that the english equivalent of the spice name be written?

I am talking about:
a. coriander powder (dhania powder),
b. Fenugreek (kasuri methi),
c. Black pepper,
d. Turmeric (Haldi powder),
e. red pepper powder. 


Would be posting the rest of the list soonish...


----------



## KPPD (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hi there*



F1-CUF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I read in old posts that few of the members were carrying spices for the first month... So is it a good idea?
> I am planning to carry the packed company packs.
> ...



You will get all of these stuff in every indian store in Sydney. Dont worry much about it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you get everything here. things that you should get are a wok, but get one that is flat form the base, pressure cooker (with weight and extra caskets). Laddles, Rolling Pin and base, any steel utensils. My father jsut sent the steel plates for us from India, the ones that have 4 sections, i never had food in them in India but was somehow missing it here ..
The spices packs are about $1.05-$1.50 each, the difference isnt much cost wise, try and use the baggage space for other things like clothes etc.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

I am moving alone so carrying limited utensils haven't bought new ones, except for few, here is the list:

1. non-stick Fry pan (1),
2. Pan non-stick (1),
3. Melamine Plates 3 sizes (1 each),
4. Small bowl (1),
5. Spoons (2 each size), including desert forks
6. whole spoon, a slotted spoon, (non-stick type i.e. in plastic)
7. Storage boxes (3 different size, 1 each)
8. Can opener,
9. Peeler, 
10. Kitchen scissors, 
11. A Cup
12. Tong (Chimta),
13. Colander, 
14. Knife including 1 butter knife,

15. Braun multiquick,
16. Electric kettle,
17. Electric Heater,

Ladle (thinking to skip this) and also the rolling pin (thinking of changing my diet, avoiding chapatis)

Have no cabin baggage except the laptop carry, so carrying a king size quilt (in its own bag, very light less than a kg)

18. Quilt cover, 
19. Linens, 
20. All the clothes I have,

21. socket converters (2, one carrying with the laptop; other in the luggage),
22. power strip / Extension cord (1)

23. Medicine (for flu, aches, Diarrhea. paracetamol)


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Addition:

24. pressure cooker, 
25. Ladle, 
26 the rolling pin with plate (after advice),
27. Iron


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless you have plenty of spare weight in the luggage, cooking utensils are priced fairly nominal here. Save yourself the weight.

A Russel Hobbs 8L pressure cooker is $69 from KMart...as for spoons/forks etc, you can buy stainless steel ones for 4 for $2...plates are again something like $1 each for the china ceramic variety.

Basically all kitchen utensils are available here at reasonable prices, so I would recommend skipping those, and using the weight and bulk freed up by that to pack extra clothes.

Compared to Pakistan, clothes, shoes and especially eye-glasses are _very_ expensive here.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Agreed, but I am not carrying anything above 40kg.
Carrying too many clothes already up to a year I think or more for sure.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> Agreed, but I am not carrying anything above 40kg.
> Carrying too many clothes already up to a year I think or more for sure.


Same here I am trying to buy every thing or you can Call i m collecting my "JAHAIZ"


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

F1-CUF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I read in old posts that few of the members were carrying spices for the first month... So is it a good idea?
> I am planning to carry the packed company packs.
> ...



Hello F1-CUF,
I am also planning to move to Sydney soon. Can you please PM me your email as I need your advice regarding residence arrangements etc.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

packing done, on a bathroom scale the luggage is around 45-46 Kg; a 33Kg bag, and a smaller bag of 12 Kg.
From my experience this could mean 36-38 Kg on the scale at the airport due to improper placement on the bathroom scale.

Anyways anyone here has experience with minor excess weight 4-6 Kg while traveling, if the airline charge, how much to expect?


In hand carry I have a 5 Kg quilt in its bag have inserted few books I want to take with me.


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

F1-CUF said:


> packing done, on a bathroom scale the luggage is around 45-46 Kg; a 33Kg bag, and a smaller bag of 12 Kg.
> From my experience this could mean 36-38 Kg on the scale at the airport due to improper placement on the bathroom scale.
> 
> Anyways anyone here has experience with minor excess weight 4-6 Kg while traveling, if the airline charge, how much to expect?
> ...



Hi: Iam sure it will show more in Airport weighing scale!

The airlines usually adjust with 3-4 kgs extra but depends on the officer as well!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

lets see; 2 days left


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You cannot have one single piece of more than 32kg; the Occupational Health/Safety rules for baggage handling don't allow for lifting more than 32kg by the handlers.

You can carry whatever weight is allowed on your ticket, just dont lump the entire 40kg into a single bag.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, what seem to be 34 on bathroom scale came out to be 38Kg in one bag, 
I requested for additional 20 Kg on my ticket so I could carry 40Kg in luggage, on last day I was told by the travel agent that the airline could only allow 10Kg extra.
So repacked all the stuff took out the base of the rolling pin, few other things, and one blazer that were weiging around 4-5 Kg:
Now I had:
1. Almost all the clothes in a cabin size bag, (this was 19 kg, weighed at the airport where there were no staff)
2. the big bag was 38kg,
3. Quilt - I put the quilt cover too, so it was 5 Kg.
4. Laptop bag.

They asked my name and said your request was approved for 40. In total my weight was 41 in Luggage. But they wanted me to take around 5Kg out of the bag and put it with the quilt bag as twister said about the 32Kg rule.

Safely arrived, declared medicines and spices -- they never opened the bags.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing such invaluable information.....further please be informed that we're extremely happy that you did it .

Regards





F1-CUF said:


> ok, what seem to be 34 on bathroom scale came out to be 38Kg in one bag,
> I requested for additional 20 Kg on my ticket so I could carry 40Kg in luggage, on last day I was told by the travel agent that the airline could only allow 10Kg extra.
> So repacked all the stuff took out the base of the rolling pin, few other things, and one blazer that were weiging around 4-5 Kg:
> Now I had:
> ...


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot Hassan


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> you get everything here. things that you should get are a wok, but get one that is flat form the base, pressure cooker (with weight and extra caskets). Laddles, Rolling Pin and base, any steel utensils. My father jsut sent the steel plates for us from India, the ones that have 4 sections, i never had food in them in India but was somehow missing it here ..
> The spices packs are about $1.05-$1.50 each, the difference isnt much cost wise, try and use the baggage space for other things like clothes etc.


Hi Anjali,

I remember you mentioning in some thread about bringing flat base utensils for cooking. I want to bring a Kharai which has a round base, can we buy some flat base thing for it to work? Where to buy it? In India or OZ?

Thanks in advance.

-Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what flat based thigns will make it work? the grill at my sister in law's place is like that in India, it takes round based utensils but at my place it has straigh flat grill, it is a gas burner but only flat base utensils can work on it, trust me you wil regret not getting the flat base utensils, get the round ones also if you want but get flat base ones as well, i tried a few places for good pan for tea, yo get very good heavy base pans for making tea, get those as well, i think i will ask someone coming from delhi to get it for me, the ones here are ridiculously light weight, while pouring the tea keeps falling on the counter ..


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi anj

Do kitchens comes pre-fitted with oven / griller below the gas. If not would u suggest to buy oven / toaster / griller from india n bring it to oz. 

Thanks 4 helping


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> what flat based thigns will make it work? the grill at my sister in law's place is like that in India, it takes round based utensils but at my place it has straigh flat grill, it is a gas burner but only flat base utensils can work on it, trust me you wil regret not getting the flat base utensils, get the round ones also if you want but get flat base ones as well, i tried a few places for good pan for tea, yo get very good heavy base pans for making tea, get those as well, i think i will ask someone coming from delhi to get it for me, the ones here are ridiculously light weight, while pouring the tea keeps falling on the counter ..


Thanks for your reply 

-Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes they come with oven, cook top but the microwave will be yours, if youu want you can get your own toaster from India, that is, if it is light weight and u have it already.


----------

